# Small class C engine questions - Mercedes, Ford?



## MaryK (Aug 19, 2016)

Want to buy a small RV for 2 people and was thinking of the Winnebago View for the long bed size for tall guy.  Friend in the trucking/delivery business (used Sprinters) said a lot of bad info on the Mercedes diesel and cost of repairs and finding places to have them repaired.  Said he would go Ford and gas and pay the gas costs over dealing with problems with the Mercedes engine.  Most of the time I'm going to be traveling the country by myself (woman) hitting the parks and doing some photography, etc.  Any recommendations.  Kinda bummed by this because I was ready to make a decision.  Also, any advice on the Mercedes extended warranty????


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2016)

Mary, The Mercedes is expensive for repairs and could be hard to find reputable tech on road.  I have the Ford V10 and it has performed flawless. You can expect around 8 MPG with it and the Mercedes will do a lot better.  The Mercedes will cost quit a bit more so millage is kind of a wash IMO.  Good luck and keep us posted on what you do


----------

